# IMO-Vega



## bahhar2001 (12 يناير 2010)

​ 
اقدم لكم اليوم 
برنامج IMO-Vega 11.0
والذي يحتوي على​ 



 
رابط التحميل 
اضغط هنا




​


----------



## marine_eng (13 يناير 2010)

مواضيع رائعة من عضو متميز شكرا لك


----------



## محمد مرسيدس (13 يناير 2010)

أخى شكرا على البرنامج شكله حلو بس فين ال password


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا بحار والف مبروك على التميز


----------



## eng.gasser (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج ,,,, بس عندى استفسار عن البرنامج ده بتاع ايه عشان ,,, انا لسه فى سنه اولى وبقول يا هادى ...


----------



## bahhar2001 (14 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جدا مهندس ماهر على مرورك


----------



## bahhar2001 (14 يناير 2010)

الباسورد 
www.arab-eng.org


----------



## bahhar2001 (14 يناير 2010)

eng.gasser قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج ,,,, بس عندى استفسار عن البرنامج ده بتاع ايه عشان ,,, انا لسه فى سنه اولى وبقول يا هادى ...


 
هذا البرنامج يحتوي على مجموعة المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية ويمكن البحث فيه عن المتطلبات الخاصة لكل نوع من انواع السفن


----------



## m.hassanin (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## زين محمد (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وارجو يا أخي اعادة الرابط مرة اخرى وشكراااا على البرنامج مقدمااااا


----------



## mostafa ammar (14 يناير 2010)

thank you very much ,really good job


----------



## bahhar2001 (15 يناير 2010)

زين محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم وارجو يا أخي اعادة الرابط مرة اخرى وشكراااا على البرنامج مقدمااااا


الرابط سليم


----------



## م. بحرى (28 مارس 2010)

بجد متشكر جدا على البرنامج
البرنامج ده مهم جدا بالنسبالى لانى بحتاجى فى عملى 
كان عندى وفيرس ضربه
شكرا


----------



## م. بحرى (28 مارس 2010)

when i extract the program WinRAR ask me
(Enter password for encrypted file 
why ​


----------



## sailor_man123 (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

مواضيعك في غاية الروعة لقد عملت بحث عن المواضيع اللتي شاركت بها اخي بحار لاقوم بتحميلها شكرا لك ومن القلب


----------



## مازن طالب (6 فبراير 2011)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
شكرا


----------



## marine_eng (6 يوليو 2011)

upupupupupup


----------



## mohamedcherni (7 يوليو 2011)

my friend if possible to give us the last edition of imo vega V 15.0.3966
think you


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------

